
Kotlin – making a natural and fearless high scale transition - pedro_costa
https://medium.com/@pedro.costa/kotlin-making-a-natural-and-fearless-high-scale-transition-b7a12e51ebca
======
pedro_costa
I personally believe it is not just hype — it’s a transition that feels only
natural from both a technical and a management perspective

